# Tiger Muskie Equipment / knowledge



## Bow hunter mojo (Oct 12, 2013)

A friend of mine keeps talking about going out for Tiger Muskie in Pineview Reservoir. I have never been, but from what he tells me it is a blast if you can get one on. I thought that this forum would be a great place to ask about the equipment I need to get started fishing for these fish. Thanks in advance for any information.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Any lure made for bass or trout works.

Equipment needed is steel leaders and barbles hooks. You owe it to the fish!

Gloves

Big cradle

Jaw spreader

Thats about it


----------



## Bow hunter mojo (Oct 12, 2013)

Sounds like a good list to get me started. Can't wait to go and learn the ways of the muskie. What type of pole/size of fishing line do you think would be best? I was thinking something like an 8 foot pole. Thanks in again.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I use a 7 foot fast action for casting bass crank baits and 18 lb test. This keeps me from loosing very many lures on the bottom


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

SW gave a pretty good list of things to get you started with. STARTED! But warning....muskie fishing is very addictive. :smile:


----------



## Bow hunter mojo (Oct 12, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. I appreciate the information.


----------



## brfisherman17 (Jan 21, 2011)

I went up there not long ago and got into my first muskie and two others. From my experience, I would go with 30-60 # braid in a green color. It's tough for the fish to see, it floats, and it tends to be slippery so the fish can't bite through it. You will never break off with heavy braid.


----------

